# Disappearing parcels in Sicily



## Nicktoday (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm living in an appartment block in Sicily without a porter. I have noticed that quite a lot of my mail has gone missing or never arrives. The worst is parcels. Apparently these are not delivered by the Italian Postal service any longer (when you go to the post office they tell you that they no longer deliver parcels). The private company? that delivers them just leaves the parcels in the foyer where they rapidly disappear.

I recently asked for some expensive art materials to be sent from England by DHL and unfortuately the company sent them by a "24 h signed for mail service" two weeks ago. Needless to say they havn't arrived
Has anyone had any similar experiences or can tell me where I should go and look for my parcel.


----------

